# 721 Quits recording



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I notice once in a while, I will hit the record button and select, Stop recording at the end of the event. But after about 3-4 minutes, it stopped recording. I had this happend a couple of times. Any Ideas?

Ron


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Mine stopped recording halfway through a show today for some reason, then all my other daily recordings were on the pvr list but they didnt record anything. I was not happy and have no idea what happened because it wasn't locked up.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

About 1/3 of the programs I record on my 721 do not record the entire show. I get recording lengths of anywhere from 13 seconds to 7 minutes for programs that should be 30 minutes to two hours. This appears to happen most often when I am recording two things at the same time and it seems that the second recording to start is the one that is cut short. Also, yesterday I had two programs scheduled to record at the same time. I looked in the DVR events and noticed that the second program had stopped recording after 3 minutes. I tried to manually record that program and received a conflict message. The 721 thought that this program was already recording. I tried to stop the recording then do a manual record. The unit showed that I was in live mode after doing a stop, but when I tried to start the recording, I again got the conflict message. I finally gave up trying to get the second program to record. This problem along with the constant horizontal line at the bottom of the screen (reported in another thread) show me why E* was giving such a "good deal" on these receivers.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ours had had lost and short recordings since the last software upgrade. I guess its lucky its summer rerun time.

If E EVER put out stable rock solid software I will be totally stunned...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I noticed some of this on my son's new 721 receiver the first week or two . I did a power cord reset and it works fine now for the last three weeks and counting. Try this and make sure you turn it off at night and it should correct the problem.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I turn mine off everynight. It only happens once in a while. records for about 4-6 minutes and wham, the record light goes out.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

I recently had my 721 record for 1053 mintues, and it was a show that I didnt set
as a timer. I have had 2 years of nearly flawless performance, I hope this was just a glitch and not signaling the death knoll for my 721.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I noticed some of this on my son's new 721 receiver the first week or two . I did a power cord reset and it works fine now for the last three weeks and counting. Try this and make sure you turn it off at night and it should correct the problem.


Tried the power cord reset last night. Turned the power off, unplugged for about 20 minutes, restored power and let it reboot. Left it alone for another half hour. Reentered timers and this morning, same thing. A couple of recordings that were less than 5 minutes. Both of them were programs that were scheduled as a second recording at the same time. I am beginning to believe that I have a bad tuner.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Maybe it was a 721 brain fart. I don't know then . Maybe you should call dish and talk to a tech and see if they will rma the bad unit.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Called tech support today and explained the problem along with the troubleshooting I had done. They agreed that it was probably a bad tuner 2 and they are sending a replacement. I should have it in two to five business days.


----------

